# Steve Hill's rig? (amps and effects)



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Another member's post now has me soaking up as much as I can on this guy's tone...any of you eagle eyed Fender amp guys knowe what is Steve Hill using in this vid, or does anyone know what his rig is?




I've heard he uses an extra pickup for a bass amp but I assume he's using some effects also?


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Hope this will help you. From an interview : "... I’m recording my new album right now and the amps are a Fender Deluxe 1949, a Deluxe 1969, and a Supro ’62 and a Down Electro from the 50’s, and I use 2 ES225’s from 1956, a Gibson Les Paul Jr, that’s a ‘59, and a Gretsch 6120, and that’s a ’64. So it’s just old stuff. And live, I’ve got the ’69 Deluxe, a ’63 Bandmaster, a ’62 Bandmaster, a ’63 Bassman (?), and a ’66 Bassman."

Here's a couple of pictures :




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152257191987194






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152638300352194


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

This guy is awesome , I've got his solo recordings CD'S , 1 and 2 . 

My commute to work is 70 km , Screw the radio , I listen to recorded music , this is the kind of stuff that starts my day .


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

A friend of mine has done quite a bit of work with Steve (who is a MONSTER player) - I'm sure I could get the details on the gear in the vid if you'd like - or you could write Steve and ask him on FB ;-)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Gearhead88 said:


> This guy is awesome , I've got his solo recordings CD'S , 1 and 2 .
> 
> My commute to work is 70 km , Screw the radio , I listen to recorded music , this is the kind of stuff that starts my day .


Me too...just picked up Solo 1. Been playing it everywhere I go. Grabbing solo 2 this week


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

b-nads said:


> A friend of mine has done quite a bit of work with Steve (who is a MONSTER player) - I'm sure I could get the details on the gear in the vid if you'd like - or you could write Steve and ask him on FB ;-)


Thanks, I dont facebook and I don't want to ask anyone to go to any trouble...just wondered how he got such a killer tone and how the pickup is rigged and what amp it feeds...yeah, he'd be awesome to bump into and chat with....his style is amazing. I like monster blues!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Directly from Steve:

"The amps used on the video are probably a 56 Fender Pro and. 68 Fender Deluxe. The guitar is a 56 Gibson ES-225. I don't think there's any pedal. Probably just an EP booster with the setting at zero! Just a clean boost of about 1db to push the amp's input a bit. Then it goes through a Fulltone Tube Tape Echo with a bit of slap back echo. It has q preamp on it and it gives it a bit of overdrive."


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

b-nads said:


> Directly from Steve:
> 
> "The amps used on the video are probably a 56 Fender Pro and. 68 Fender Deluxe. The guitar is a 56 Gibson ES-225. I don't think there's any pedal. Probably just an EP booster with the setting at zero! Just a clean boost of about 1db to push the amp's input a bit. Then it goes through a Fulltone Tube Tape Echo with a bit of slap back echo. It has q preamp on it and it gives it a bit of overdrive."


Wow, thanks very much and likewise to Steve!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

He was up for three awards and took them all...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Not 


sulphur said:


> He was up for three awards and took them all...
> 
> View attachment 17554


Not surprised in the least. Powerhouse. The guy goes DEEP in the zone in this vid. If he aint living every nano-second of his art, I'd eat my hat. Check this out...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I caught him 15 years ago in a small club - clean cut, sports jacket with shoulder pads, doin' the blues similar to what Bonamassa and a few others were doing. I then saw him a year after in a bigger theatre with a very raw rock band. Great player and talented guy. I think he also did a brief stint with Nanette Workman (which GC member Steve Washko got that gig subsequently iirc.)


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

The upside to not getting tickets tot he Garth Brooks concert - Steve is playing here in Lachute on April 1. ;-)


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

He knows a couple tricks on a Tele too ;-). The large gentleman to the left is my friend and colleague, Mr. Bob Stagg...fine gentleman.


----------

